# Russell in a German Clip



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, they finished! I Love it! Unfortunately though I can see that he has been stealing more puppy food than I realized ... he's bulked up quite a bit


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I think he's perfect!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

He's quite a boy!! Just stunning!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!!! Russell is REALLY rockin' that German clip!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's really a big boy. Very nice!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Well, they finished! I Love it!
> 
> Hello
> A BROWN standard, so elegant! I personally rarely see the browns. What a handsome and regal man. A treat!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks perfect!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks amazing! He's perfect for that clip.

<3


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lookin' good, Russel!  

And a perfect size to be dealing with any BC wildlife.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOOHHH! He looks WONDERFUL!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, THAT is the cut for him! I can't believe how big he's become? This is the Russell that we saw grow up as a puppy, right? 

He is just gorgeous, great job!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, he is a beauty! I've been working Jazz into a German clip. We're getting close, and the last time she came back from the groomer, I thought she looked a bit...thick. But she isn't. I think it must have something to do with the clip itself.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I just LOVE this clip on him! very handsome!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Not every poodle can rock a German, but Russell sure can!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww that's amazingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. i wish i had your skills


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

pinkteaji said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwww that's amazingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. i wish i had your skills


Hahaha, Thanks. I wish I had these skills too  A breeder friend did the cut for me. 
Thanks everyone ... I really like the look on him! And he's very thankful to be able to eat with-out the snood


----------

